# How will I ever get work done?



## emilycn

I've had Lua about 3 weeks now and I'm finding that she takes up waaaaaayyyyyy more of my time than I had imagined she would. How am I supposed to do work at home when such a cute face is asking me to play? My first instinct is crate time for an hour or so, but I hate to crate her when I'm at home.

In all seriousness, she really doesn't mind her crate --- I think she's finally starting to see it as HER place. On average, I'd say she's crated 1-2 hours a day (sometimes I'm in a meeting, sometimes I'm in the shower, sometimes I just need to sweep and vacuum without a puppy-helper). But since Lua's not yet fully vaccinated (and thus we can't go on walks for exercise or have daycare play dates) I try not to crate her often because I don't want her going stir-crazy. We've tried treat puzzles (they keep her occupied for maybe 20 minutes), she enjoys being in the backyard taking in the sounds and smells (though not for any stretch of time), and working during her nap times, but none of that is time-consuming and unsupervised enough to get any real work done.

So, what do you all do when you need some puppy-free time at home?


----------



## Darcy1311

I know how you feel, I work full time on shifts but on my rest days Darcy is constantly by my side from morning till night she is simply under my feet...I love it ..


----------



## MilesMom

Crate, bully stick, neighbor/ family member who wants some puppy time. Or the best way is to get them really tired so they sleep for a few hrs! Have your tried retrieving in the backyard? You can also work on having her sit, stay, then run to the other side of the yard to you over and over. It works even better with a second person to call the puppy back and forth.


----------



## Rudy

There are days We all must reach out for help and support with are mates 

due to many reasons

Thank God For My Scott 

just Jenn 

For the Reds


----------



## CrazyCash

Get a second puppy - they keep each other entertained and wear each other out. 

Just kidding (for now) as I'm sure you have your hands full with your cute little bundle! It will be a little easier when you can go out for walks - that will wear her out and give you some time while she's napping.


----------



## harrigab

I do most of the housework, (Mrs Harrigab works as a welding lecturer and is out from 7:30am to about 6:00pm, so I get the kids to school and get back from my work at school hometime) When Ruby was a pup I always used to do all the outside jobs first, luckily she was a summer pup so we had decent/warmish weather. Doing all the outside jobs first and having her whizzing about for a couple of hours seemed to settle her down for rest of the day and let me get on with jobs that needed doing inside. It wasn't always the case though, some days her energy levels were through the roof and she'd be my "little helper ???". Even now she still follows me everywhere around the house but I don't trip over her so much these days lol!


----------



## datacan

I always crate, if the dog is not safely around. There are so many things they can do to harm themselves, and I don't feel it is fair to ask him to make adult human decisions. 

When he got to be 5 months old, I used to tie him to place (a nice dog bed) in the same room. It was pretty non negotiable. 

Also took him everywhere around the house by leash tied to my waist. Trained him all along for short periods.


----------



## tknafox2

Hi Em, 
I have found with Fergy I have the constant job of redirecting his bordum to keep him chewing on the "appropriate" things according to "Ian Dunbar" which was a good read, but I have found doesn't apply to a Vizsla pup. 
Thanks to Crazy Cash I have found that cardboard boxes are one of the best toys to have around. Mr. F will box it around and chew on it for a good long time (in puppy life). It is harmless and disposabe and they come in all sizes.


----------



## emilycn

Free "toys" are a big hit with Lua too: empty plastic flowerpots, empty milk cartons, boxes stolen from the recycling bin, old plastic water bottles... I sometimes wonder why I buy actual toys at all...


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy is just the same, we have canvas dummies,rubber Kong's on ropes and all sorts of throwing toys....and what does Darcy prefer :-\ :-\ empty coke bottles.. ;D


----------



## Holly

I've found this to be true since we got Holly too. So much of my time is now dog time, it's crazy. I'm self-employed (freelance writer) and have three kids so what little time I had to accomplish things around the house or to work is now largely eaten up by giant walks through the bush! I really enjoy our walks, thankfully. But my housekeeping has suffered greatly.


----------



## MCD

House work, the yard work, appointments, our jobs and sleep have all been affected since Dharma's arrival. She rules us for sure. there is no other explanation!


----------

